# Sink plumbing



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey guys,
Today was the final day i am going to put up with smelling sewer gas as i brush my teeth. I took the p-trap apart and pulled the rest of the pumbing out from under my sink to get all the bio-mass out of it (toothpaste, soap etc). Well i got it all apart easily, and cleaned (nasty) and put back together just fine. My question is why am i smelling sewer gas now when i first turn on the faucet? I have made sure there is water in the trap and overflow hole in the countertop (solid surface counter and sink bowl). In other words, WHAT THE HELL?
Thanks, Jay


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

You have well water??? Might be iron bacteria??


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Wash your mustache.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> Wash your mustache.


:lol::lol:


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

well is the municipal source, but our town has a treatment center. It's never smelled like this before, so i really have "city" water. ($100 a month for two and a newborn and crummy water is NOT cool by my standards.)


I only have a beard! No rotting meat in my mustache:lol::lol::lol:!


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Are you smelling it in any other faucet?

My first thought was the rotten crap in your drain. But, it sounds like your smelling it when you turn the water on, correct?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Make sure your vent is clear.


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

I ONLY smell it when i first turn on my faucet.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Like mentioned is this the only faucet that has the smell if so vent if other faucets then I would look at your water supply or water heater
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe the vent pipe??


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Maybe it's the stench of Obama care sliming it's way into your life. Cant prove it,... just a theory.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

dump some bleach or vinegar down the sink overflow. Likely what is happening is that the overflow is grimy and when you turn the faucet on the rush of water down the drain is essentially burping the overflow into your face. Doesnt take much water to have backed up into the overflow route for it to get funky.

J-


----------



## Waxdart (Sep 1, 2007)

jjc155 said:


> dump some bleach or vinegar down the sink overflow. Likely what is happening is that the overflow is grimy and when you turn the faucet on the rush of water down the drain is essentially burping the overflow into your face. Doesnt take much water to have backed up into the overflow route for it to get funky.
> 
> J-




Yep.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

jjc hit the nail on the head. Had the same problem about a year ago. Stop the water drain, fill the sink with a water and bleach solution. Let it overflow into the overflow until the overflow fills. Let sit overnight (if you can) and drain the sink. This may need another round to completely kill the funk!


----------



## DeerManager (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks fellas, I'll do this tonight.


Since that is all figure out, anyone want to get out and do some fishing? Your boat, your spot, my beer and gas? LOL:chillin:


----------

